

BBC gives children mini-computers in Make it Digital scheme - darrhiggs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31834927

======
onion2k
Giving computers and coding lessons to kids is a great idea. They'll learn
some useful skills about approaching problems, breaking things down in to
logical parts, a bit of maths, a bit of critical thinking, and why being
organised is a good thing. All very useful lessons.

But why are these schemes always sold on the idea that they'll help to plug a
digital skills gap over the next 5 years? These are 11 year olds. They won't
enter the workplace for another 7 years at least, more likely 10 if digital
jobs still need a degree then. To say this is a measure that addresses any
problems facing the digital industry at the moment is stupid.

